# Baby Back Ribs



## bbqff53 (Jul 1, 2013)

Long day but worth it.


----------



## dledmo (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks good, how did they taste?  What technique did you use?  The viewing public is hungry and wants more info!  Good job, very nice ribs and when you have the chance please post more about the cook so those inspired can learn more.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 1, 2013)

I would be interested in the statistics of the cook too! They look good.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 2, 2013)

acquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry took so long guys. I started with a Texas Blend rub.  I cooked it on the kettle with the smokenator at 220 degrees for 5 hours. I wrapped in foil after 4 hours based with sweet baby rays honey bbq. Took them off let set for 15 min cut and enjoyed.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 3, 2013)

Were you happy with them? That's the most important part.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea. I know of some things that I would have changed.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks good, kinda dark though.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Max any pointers. I never felt comfy this go round.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 6, 2013)

When I am smoking ribs I wrap after 3 hours, and leave them wrapped for about 1.5hrs, the place them back on the smoker unfoiled for about 30 to 45 minutes.
Next time you smoke some ribs try the 3, 2, 1, method. It is simple to follow, and you can adjust the times if you want.

Rules to the 3, 2, 1 Method:
3. Let the ribs smoke at 225° to 250° for 3 hours.
(Why 3 hours? Because the ribs will not take anymore smoke after this time, and too long in smoke, your food will go from a sweet tasting to bitter.

2. After 3 hours of smoke, wrap your ribs in foil, make sure you add some kind of liquid to the ribs. I.E.: Cola, Apple Juice, Apple Cider, Beer, or just Water. I use a mixture of Dry and wet ingredients. I sprinkle on the top of the ribs brown sugar, honey, squeeze butter, then I add apple juice to the side, maybe 2 to 3 ounces. After you have all this done and wrapped place back on the smoker for no more than 2 hours. I normally go for like a hour and a half. 

1. You have come to the final stage now of the 3,2,1 Method. What you are going to want to do is take the foiled ribs unwrap them and place them back on the smoker for up to another hour. This is to allow the ribs to tighten back up. Increase the temp of your pit slightly, I will normally go up to about 300° or so. What is going on in this stage is when you had you ribs in the foil, they were getting steamed to break down the tissues to make them tender. Now you want to tighten them back up so they don't fall apart so much. (You want to keep your ribs like this for no more than an hour. Like I stated before all time can be adjusted to climate and barometric pressure(where you are at sealevel.)) This is also the time to add your sauce if you want to. Baste on your sauce to one side let that go for like 10 minutes or so, when it starts to caramelize, turn the ribs over and repeat the process. If you have a good rub on your ribs you won't need a sauce. I server my ribs with no sauce, just rub. People appreciate the chance to add the sauce themselves. Some don't like sauce, and I would advise you to try your ribs without sauce and see, it may surprise you.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Max


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Try this. Chunk the Sweet Baby Ray junk. That would be a great first step. Me and mine have become totally addicted to MFT brand sauce. We go the chipolte version and it will light a fire..lol. Came up with real nice glaze for some spares using it to spike up some kinda fairly good tasting Cattlemans I think. The Jap version aint quite so intense heat wise or so they claim. Its very good stuff..but we need to start out on how to cook ribs. I tell folks free in a confidental email called..'Kindly Don't Rib Me. " The shipping and handling is only five bucks. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 7, 2013)

Send me the link. If you can


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

I was just joshing. We can teach you how to cook grand prize winning ribs as we speak..but you have to tune out what any yankees and other nefarious characters from North of the Mighty Red River has to say about such stuff. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds good. Teach me


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok lets start with ribs. What is up with the Baby Back fetish? That is a sign of being a yankee. Have you ever heard of spare ribs?


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yea. I usually cook spare. And I'm Texan born and raised


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok that is good. There is only two brands of spares which are fit for human consumption. Those are Hormels which come from Super Target and Moist n Tender brand from Kroger. Can you get all the other choice out of the mental running? They are both pumped to the gills. If you have a problemo with that stop me now. Thanks.


----------



## bbqff53 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nope


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok since we are going to hit the big sale at Super Target and/or Kroger a person might as well stock up if they happen to get crazy and dont shut a person off. Freeze em and dole em out as needed. They will last till Old Shep comes home as long as they are in the original cryo. Anyway lets skip down to buying the right ribs. Pick out the lightest of the racks which might be available on display..then give em a couple of bucks to see what is hid out in the back....then cull them down to the lightest which also have thin pencil bones..looking like Marie Antonettes little finger perhaps.. as opposed to wide paddle bones.  That is a sign of an old phelmatic hog. Look at the end bones..as can be plainly seen when folding the cryo over a little to looky. I just taught the Warden how to do this recently. If you aint cooking for show there is no need to worry about crosslinked rib bones which sometimes come from imbred Arkie Hogs. Let me know. Thanks. If they can't take it they can go eat cake.


----------



## leby0 (Jul 8, 2013)

Look good to me... Nicely done.


----------

